# Diarrhea feeding 10 week old puppy Acana Regionals Appalachia Ranch



## Great Buana (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello All,
We recently rescued our Standard American Bulldog, Opal, at 8 weeks old. She was just weened from her mom when we adopted her, and since we already feed our Black Lab with Acana Regionals Appalachian Ranch, we figured we'd use the same high quality for her from the start. No problems at first, but now she is 12 weeks old and has crazy diarrhea. Not in the beginning of her pooping cycle, but towards the end of one feeding cycle and going into the second. I'm not sure if she's getting too much food? The bag says based on weight of the dog, you double it for puppies. She gets 1 cup 2 x per day. Any advice?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Try backing that amount off, to 1/2 cup three times a day. Puppies that young need to sat at least three times, and it does sound like over feeding. The guides on the bag usually aren't correct, and you need to adjust accordingly.


----------

